# Looking for a part number.



## Wali (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey all. I’m looking for a part number for the core bars that fit over the short panty drawers in Lace. Our store only received 1 with the launch and the second one never arrived. I found the part numbers from the Fixture Guide on Workbench but those don’t correspond to any parts on goCart. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2020)

Did you look at the pog for fixture numbers?


----------



## Wali (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes and on the vmg. No luck there, unfortunately.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2020)

Wali said:


> Yes and on the vmg. No luck there, unfortunately.


@StyleMaven1 or @hqppygoth please assist.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @StyleMaven1 or @hqppygoth please assist.


Unfortunately I'm in a store that hasn't been remodeled so I don't have a reference there. Did you say you had one and needed another? Check all sides of your current fixture, Target is a big fan if etching part numbers on fixtures in hidden places!


----------



## Wali (Sep 29, 2020)

I do have another so I’ll have to check them for another part number. I found these part numbers but they just don’t show up on goCart. So, I’m not sure what the issue is :/


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 30, 2020)

@SigningLady please assist.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't been part of all the newer fixtures in Style. Have you tried the MF4150 that's listed on the sheet as well as the numbers above it? MySupport/MyHelp is your next best option to ask for the missing fixture.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 8, 2021)

Best place as any to throw a question to the experts:

New meat bunker/coffin revision uses a 2” X 48” SHELF that hangs/sits on the back edge of the bunker (in the middle of the two sides).
‘We do not have a shelf there.  POG states “fixture unknown” but photo shows a row or two of bottles - ketchup/bbq sauce.

Anyone out there have a shelf on their bunker that has a part number ?


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 9, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Best place as any to throw a question to the experts:
> 
> New meat bunker/coffin revision uses a 2” X 48” SHELF that hangs/sits on the back edge of the bunker (in the middle of the two sides).
> ‘We do not have a shelf there.  POG states “fixture unknown” but photo shows a row or two of bottles - ketchup/bbq sauce.
> ...



Coffin case riser/white/elevated
AX6303


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 9, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Coffin case riser/white/elevated
> AX6303


THANK YOU so VERY much !!  Appreciate the help !  Best team ever on TBR !
You truly have earned “expert” 1


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 3, 2021)

Would someone please give me the number of the wire that we tie bails with? We keep getting extra long and extra thick wire. We have to cut it with a wire cutter and it’s hard to cut And hard to bend. Thanks.


----------



## Signing6666 (Jul 4, 2021)

How long do they need to be?


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 5, 2021)

Signing6666 said:


> How long do they need to be?


I think 8 feet. The stuff we got the last two times is very thick and hard to bend.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 5, 2021)

Try so122


----------



## Go2TL (Jul 5, 2021)

Don't have the exact part number to order but took a picture of the label on the bale wire bundle.


----------



## Job Trotter (Jul 6, 2021)

S 0122 is the correct part number


----------

